# Western Australia construction industry crying out for more skilled workers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

More apprenticeships are to be made available in Australia with the aim of addressing skill shortages in Western Australia where foreign workers are needed to plug gaps in the construction sector. A $57.5 million incentive programme aims to encourage employers to take on new apprentices to help address shortages in the industry. Minister for Skills [...]

Click to read the full news article: Western Australia construction industry crying out for more skilled workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

